# Persian: پدر سد خر



## aramesh

Persian: پدر سد خر

Hi guys,

I hope not too be very offensive but I heard a little girl uttering this expression: pedar sad-e khar

I presume it's not perfectly pronunced by her because she is very young but I was wondering which is the original فحش

Could you help me, please?

Thanks a lot,

Aramesh


----------



## Treaty

Hi,

It is پدر سگ خر (_pedar-sag-e khar_). Actually, پدر سگ is usually used on its own. Attaching it to خر makes it "stronger".


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Hi Aramesh,

It's پدر سگِ خر ! and is very insulting !  (پدر سگ خر means ----> your father is a dog and a donkey !)

سگ = dog
خر = donkey
پدر = Father

PS : Oops ! treaty was faster than me !


----------



## aramesh

Thanks a lot, Treaty...just for linguistic reasons o) I'm trying to understand the differences, if any, between _fohshha _such as _pedarsukhte_, _pedarsag_, etc.

I know their literal meaning and I know that _pedarsukhte _could be also addressed to children with affection and now, thanks to Treaty, I know that _pedarsag-e khar_ is stronger than _pedarsag_...

Could you give me any other comments about them?

Many thanks,

Aramesh


----------



## aramesh

IMANAKBARI said:


> Hi Aramesh,
> 
> It's پدر سگِ خر ! and is very insulting !  (پدر سگ خر means ----> your father is a dog and a donkey !)
> 
> سگ = dog
> خر = Monkey
> پدر = Father
> 
> *PS : Oops ! treaty was faster than me !*




...and I was slower than you, IMANAKBARI! 

Thanks for your reply,

Aramesh


----------



## searcher123

aramesh said:


> ﴾...﴿_pedarsukhte_﴾...﴿


If you like to know some more about پدرسوخته, please take a look *here *and *here* and *here* and *here* and *here*.


----------



## aramesh

searcher123 said:


> If you like to know some more about پدرسوخته, please take a look *here *and *here* and *here* and *here* and *here*.



Thank you, searcher123...you are a really good searcher!!!

From your references I realized that _pedarsukhte _is often used to address a person who is cunning in *bad things*, as _sheytan_.

Do you have any idea about an English term equivalent to that? It's always very hard to translate this kind of expressions which are "cultural concentrates"...

Many thanks,

Aramesh

Aramesh


----------



## IMANAKBARI

> * aramesh* : Do you have any idea about an English term equivalent to that? It's  always very hard to translate this kind of expressions which are  "cultural concentrates"...


Perhaps : quack / charlatan / imposteur
Also a person "gallant" is پدر سوخته or زن باز in persian. (gallant / زن باز : who drag women )


----------



## aramesh

Thank you, IMANAKBARI!

It's a little bit strange to me because in my own culture for فحشها (bad words) we intend very bad words and I find that you are very با ادب even when you utter فحشها !

Aramesh


----------



## IMANAKBARI

In persian too, we have very very bad words.  it's normal in all language.


----------



## aramesh

IMANAKBARI said:


> In persian too, we have very very bad words.  it's normal in all language.




So, I must infer that _pedarsukhte_, _pedarsag _are not so bad...it could be worse!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Yes, you are right !


----------



## aramesh

Thanks a lot for your kind help,

Aramesh


----------



## searcher123

aramesh said:


> Thank you, searcher123...you are a really good searcher!!!(...)


You are welcome.



aramesh said:


> (...)From your references I realized that _pedarsukhte _is often used to address a person who is cunning in bad words, as _sheytan_(...)


Yes, you are right. Albeit I should mention that پدرسوخته is not as aggressive as پدر سگ.



aramesh said:


> (...)Do you have any idea about an English term equivalent to that?(...)


I think the best equivalent for it is "meany" or "knavish". Surely a native English that know Persian can help much more.


----------



## aramesh

searcher123 said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right. Albeit I should mention that *پدرسوخته* *is not as aggressive as** پدر سگ*.
> 
> I think the best equivalent for it is "meany" or "knavish". Surely a native English that know Persian can help much more.



Thank you very much, searcher123!

As far as I understand, comparing humans to animals is much offensive.


----------



## searcher123

searcher123 said:


> If you like to know some more about پدرسوخته, please take a look *here *and *here* and *here* and *here* and *here*.



Sorry! One of my links is repeated. If you like to know more about the root of پدرسوخته take a look *here* please.


----------



## aramesh

searcher123 said:


> Sorry! One of my links is repeated. If you like to know more about the root of پدرسوخته take a look *here* please.



Thank you, searcher123...that story of Esma'il Shah and his opponents' fathers is a real gem! 

Aramesh


----------

